# My wish List



## mariedeery (Nov 27, 2009)

- More Pacman Frogs
- Desert Horned Lizard
- Vietnamese Mossy Frog
- Frilled Dragon
- African Pygmy Hedgehogs

- I'd also love an armadillo, but only so i could scream "where's my armadillo?" a la Dylan Moran


----------



## talanie506 (Nov 24, 2009)

i shout that quite often at work. no-one gets it...

i have an APH, well more realistically he owns me...


----------



## mariedeery (Nov 27, 2009)

dylan moran's celeb joke, it's not a mini handbag dog! WE WANT AN ARMADILLO DAMMIT!!


----------

